# AHMEDABAD | Sabarmati Riverfront Project



## Abinash89 (Mar 2, 2012)

Ahmedabad, seventh largest populous city of India and Commercial Capital of Gujarat State has unique identity recognize by River Sabarmati and Gandhi Ashram established on its western Bank (Famous World over by Name Satyagrah Ashram). Sultan Ahmad Shah established the city in 1411. The City is spared over area of 190.84 Sq. Km. The River Sabarmati flows from north to south in the center of the city and splits the city in almost two equal parts. The city encompasses Population of about 4.5 million. Ahmedabad experiences hot and arid climate with scanty Rainfall. River Sabarmati is backbone of the development of Urban Sprawl of Ahmedabad. 





At present the riverfront lies neglected and characterized by unimaginative and unplanned development. It’s potential to provide city level social infrastructure and recreation facilities lie untapped. Though it is a major source of water for the city and despite the building of a major barrage to retain water, except for a few months during the monsoon the river is dry. Sewage contaminated storm water out-falls and the dumping of industrial waste pose a major health and environmental hazard. Though the riverbanks and bed provide a place to stay and source of livelihood for many poor citizens, the riverbank slums are disastrously flood prone and lack basic infrastructure services. The slums located along the riverbed also pose a major impediment to efficient management of monsoon floods in the river. 

It has long been acknowledged that appropriate development of the riverfront can turn the river into a major asset, which can improve the quality of environment and life in Ahmedabad and improve the efficiency of its infrastructure. In May 1997, the Ahmedabad Municipal Corporation established the Sabarmati River Front Development Corporation Limited (SRFDCL) under Section 149 (3) of the Companies Act 1956. The SRFDCL was provided with seed capital of Rs. one crore and charged with the responsibility of developing the Sabarmati Riverfront. In August 1997, the SRFDCL appointed Environmental Planning Collaborative (EPC) a city based not for profit urban planning and urban development management consulting firm to prepare a comprehensive proposal for the development of the Sabarmati Riverfront.


















EARLIER PICS

















AFTER


----------



## Abinash89 (Mar 2, 2012)

Sabarmati Riverfront among the most innovative projects in the world according to leading international advisory firm KPMG 

The project is an urban regeneration and environmental improvement initiative: KPMG
KPMG, one of the world’s top advisory firm has included Ahmedabad’s Sabarmati Riverfront Development Project in the list of ‘100 Most Innovative Projects’ towards urban regeneration that make cities livable as well as sustainable.A release by the KPMG about the Sabarmati Riverfront states, “The Sabarmati Riverfront Development Project is an urban regeneration and environmental improvement initiative currently under way in Ahmedabad, Gujarat. It involves the reclamation of a 10.5 kilometer stretch of the banks of the Sabarmati River, creating a new public space for cultural and civic institutions. Along the river, space will be made for recreation use and markets. The aim is to transform the stretch of river from a geographical divider in the middle of the city to a focal point for leisure and recreation.”


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great development!!


----------



## Abinash89 (Mar 2, 2012)

cc Mayank Chauhan








cc Flamingo Design








cc Pranav Gandhi


----------



## Abinash89 (Mar 2, 2012)

cc Nirav Solanki








cc Rajiv Oza








cc Utsav Mewada








cc Nachiket Patel








cc Hemil Patel


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

*Sabarmati Riverfront Project*

update on the Sabamati Riverfront being re-developed



gandhi.rushabh1992 said:


> cc Ishan Khambholja





gandhi.rushabh1992 said:


> ...





gandhi.rushabh1992 said:


> cc Sunny Thomas





gandhi.rushabh1992 said:


> cc ACTIONS OF AHMEDABAD
> 
> cc Jatin Mistry


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

updates



gandhi.rushabh1992 said:


> cc Disha Joshi
> 
> 
> 
> ...





gandhi.rushabh1992 said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





gandhi.rushabh1992 said:


> cc Nipun Parikh


----------



## micromelt (Jul 15, 2013)

*Exporters Of Investment Castings*

Hello Everybody.

I am New Here From Exporters Of Investment Castings Company. We Provide Custom Word Wide Exporters Of Investment Castings service as per client requirement. So if you have any question about Exporters Of Investment Castings are welcome.

Thanks.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Amazing pictures, thanks for share


----------

